# imperativo: acompañado de dativo?



## aliciand

Hola a todos,

estoy empezando a estudiar alemán y he llegado al imperativo. Mi duda es si en la construcción del imperativo el objeto de la acción debe ir en dativo.
Por ejemplo en estas frases de imperativo de "tú":

Ess dein Mittagessen

Trink der Milch / Trink die Milch

Lies dem Buch / Lies das Buch

En la primera frase creo que sería igual de las dos formas.
Sé que debe ser algo muy básico pero apenas estoy empezando a estudiar alemán.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## elroy

Hola:

Depende del verbo y del contexto. El que se trate del indicativo no tiene nada que ver con el caso del objeto. En tus ejemplos hay que usar el acusativo:



aliciand said:


> *I*ss dein Mittagessen
> 
> Trink der Milch  / Trink die Milch
> 
> Lies dem Buch  / Lies das Buch





> En la primera frase creo que sería igual de las dos formas.


 No. El dativo sería "deinem Mittagessen".

Algunos ejemplos con el dativo:

_Hilf der Dame.
Verzeihe deinem Bruder.
Gib mir eine zweite Chance._


----------



## aliciand

Gracias por tu respuesta, tendré que estudiarlo despacio para tenerlo claro!

En un libro de texto lei estas dos frases, no sé muy la diferencia entre ambas:

Lesen Sie die Texte
Lesen Sie den Text

muchas gracias de nuevo y un saludo


----------



## elroy

die Texte = los textos
den Text = el texto


----------



## aliciand

vaya, sí, tienes toda la razón, qué despiste.

empieza a cobrar sentido 

Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Neretva

Tienes que prestar atención al complemento que rige el verbo, por ejemplo:

Se dice: 
_Hilf der Dame! _porque es : _helfen + dativo_
_Trink den Kaffee!: porque trinken + acusativo_


----------

